# Possible oilcooler failure



## bansheefreak2001 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I have oil in my coolant bottle and the stop message on the dash. From everything I'm reading on here it sounds like its most likely the oil cooler. I'm looking for a good way to find out for sure if it is the oil cooler.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

That is really the only thing I have ever seen push oil into the coolant. Replace the cooler. 

I like to flush the coolant several times with water and DAWN. Its works really really great!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Oil in the cooling system, AND an oil pressure warning? Cooler's leaking.

If you want to say for certain that the cooler is leaking, you'll first need to remove it.
Once out, cap one coolant port, and attach a hose to the other - you'll connet this to compressed air.
Drop it in a bucket of water, and turn the air on. Watch the bubbles come forth. Throw cooler in trash bin.

Along with very thoroughly cleaning out the cooling system, you'll also need to change the oil. There _will_ be coolant in it.


----------



## bansheefreak2001 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dummy light said something about the coolant. Not the oil pressure. Not exactly sure what it said cause I wasnt the one driving it when it happened. Anybody know where to find the cheapest oil cooler? I say cheapest cause after its fixed I'm giving up on it. It has cost me too much money in the last year.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

bansheefreak2001 said:


> Dummy light said something about the coolant. Not the oil pressure. Not exactly sure what it said cause I wasnt the one driving it when it happened. Anybody know where to find the cheapest oil cooler? I say cheapest cause after its fixed I'm giving up on it. It has cost me too much money in the last year.


The coolant bottle has a sensor that measures the resistance of the coolant. When its mixed with oil, the resistance changes. 

Not sure where the cheapest it, prob a junk yard..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Given that [urlhttp://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=engish45012mil45cdfxk355&[email protected]&[email protected] &year=2004&[email protected] System&[email protected] Cooler]a new oil cooler[/url] is only $72, plus $2 for the o-ring, (free shipping, too!)....
I'm not sure that you'll find a used one cheaper (and, do you want to take the risk?)

Cars cost money to keep on the road. Your Passat, though, is at least a 'known quantity' - you know what _isn't_ broken. 
Get another car, and you may be starting over.


----------

